# scratch build unusual shape roofs.



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Where there is a will, there is a way. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCOe76VG0qk


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

That town is described as "financially distressed." Looks like your modeling does the moniker justice!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*scratch build*

Hi,DJStrains.. Looks to me like you done a really good build:appl:.I build a little,hope to do more as time permits.Anybody can buy what they want but it takes skill and patience to scratch build.

Have a good rest of the week,keep up the good work,Everett


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Great idea on making a curved roof! Nice building too!

D.A.


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

If you're familiar with Google Sketchup, there's an unfolding tool called Flattery that allows you to unfold a model and export the result for printing. It's great for unusual shapes like cupolas or roofs with hips or dormers. Just model it to scale and unfold. There are Youtube tutorials on how to use it.










Steve S


----------

